# Email mit Standard Mailclient versenden



## foobar (6. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit in Java eine Email mit dem Standard Mailclient zu versenden und ein Attachment anzuhängen? Mit der Desktop-Klasse kann man zwar eine Mail versenden, aber kein Attachment anhängen. Die java.mail-API ist momentan keine Alternative, weil der Endanwender hier wieder smtp-Server etc. eintragen muss.
Gibt es vielleicht eine Funktion in der Windows-API, die man dafür verwenden kann?

Viele Grüße,
foobar


----------



## function (6. Mrz 2010)

[edit]**ach ist noch zufrüh hab grad erst gelesen ohne desktop klasse **[/edit]


```
try {
Desktop.getDesktop().mail(
  new URI(
    "mailto:mailadresse@blub.de?subject=Betreff&cc=aa@bb.cc,dd@dd.ds&bcc=x@y.zz&body=seinInhalt"));
} catch (Exception e) {
  e.printStackTrace();
}
```
sowas?


----------



## Thief (7. Mrz 2010)

Naja, das mit dem Attachement geht schon, aber nur in Firebird. Outlook 2007 sperrt sich dagegen wegen Sicherheitsproblemen, glaub davor geht es.


```
Runtime rt = new Runtime();
rt.exec( pfad zum emailprogramm + emailclient-abhängige parameter);
```


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jan 2012)

Ich machs mal wieder auf da ich genau das gleiche tun will. Gabs dafür ne Lösung die nur nicht gepostet wurde? 
Ich habe noch folgenden Link gefunden, allerdings wird auch auf diesem Wege kein Attachment angefügt (Habe Outlook 2003)...

E-Mail Client öffnen und Mail vorbereiten mit Java 6 @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum & Hilfe


----------



## faetzminator (3. Jan 2012)

Hast du das auch beachtet? Sending files via the default e-mail client - Jon Galloway

Ich kann mir allerdings gut vorstellen, dass dies aus Sicherheitsgründen deaktiviert wurde. Warum das aber dann Outlook nicht machen will, ist mir ein Rätsel :bae:


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jan 2012)

Ne hat auch nicht weitergeholfen. Habe allerdings noch das hier gefunden: 

JMAPI: Compose email messages with attachments from Java  holistic tendencies

Allerdings funzt das dann nur in Windoof und unter 32Bit. Bringt mir also auch nichs... 

Son Mist. Muss en Email im Standard Mail Client und Anhängen schicken können *grmmml*


----------



## GUI-Programmer (3. Jan 2012)

Sorry, weis zwar nichts zum eigentlichen Problem, aber ich habe mit der Java Mail API ein E-Mail Programm geschrieben, dass aber nur für Googlemail funktioniert. Kann aber entsprechend umgeändert werden, bzw so geändert werden, dass es für (nahezu) allen E-Mail "Anbietern" (mir fällt jetzt grad die richtige Bezeichnung nicht ein) funktioniert.

Wems hilft, ist opensource, hier bitteschön: Google Mail Desktop Application


----------



## Thief (3. Jan 2012)

1. hat das wirklich nichts mit dem eigentlichen Problem zu tun.
2. wenn ich einen E-Mail Client benötige, der mit allen Anbietern funktioniert, installier ich mir Outlook, Thunderbird, etc.
3. Warum hast du hier geantwortet?


----------



## GUI-Programmer (3. Jan 2012)

Thief hat gesagt.:


> 1. hat das wirklich nichts mit dem eigentlichen Problem zu tun.
> 2. wenn ich einen E-Mail Client benötige, der mit allen Anbietern funktioniert, installier ich mir Outlook, Thunderbird, etc.
> 3. Warum hast du hier geantwortet?



Falls der TO doch Lust hat die Java Mail API zu verwenden.

Denn meiner Meinung sollte man entweder etwas bereits vorhandenes, gutes nutzen --> Thunderbird (oder Outlook) oder sich selbst etwas Programmieren, aber nicht versuchen sich mit einem fertigen Mail-Programm zu verbinden und damit E-Mails zu versenden (wie hier gewünscht mit Anhang) oder zu empfangen. *Wie gesagt, meine perönliche Meinung.*


----------



## Thief (3. Jan 2012)

Es ist immer eine Frage der Anforderung.
Ich zum Beispiel musste mal was ähnliches erstellen, stand also vor dem gleichen Problem wie der Thread-Eröffner.

Und warum? Weil die Anforderung des Kunden es war, dass er sein Standard-Email-Client verwenden wollte. Und wenn der Kunde darauf besteht, ist die Meinung des Programmierers ziemlich irrelevant, ähnlich deinem Post hier in einem sehr alten Thread, der nicht zum Thema passt und vermutlich nur deinen Client promoten soll.

Gruß
Thief


----------



## GUI-Programmer (3. Jan 2012)

@Thief: 





> ähnlich deinem Post hier in einem sehr alten Thread, der nicht zum Thema passt und vermutlich nur deinen Client promoten soll.



1. Der Thread ist nicht sehr alt, wenn dann vielleicht ein bisschen alt, aber egal.

2. ...meinen Client promoten soll... - Ja, ich gebe dir Recht, ein bischen ja schon, doch das war nicht der Hauptgrund, da nun wirklich nicht gerade vergleichbar mit Thunderbird, Outlook, usw. und da manchmal auch noch kleinere Bugs auftreten. Wollte dem TO eigentlich nur zeigen, was man mit der Java Mail API so erreichen kann, und was nicht. Schließlich ist es mir (und auch allen anderen die ich hier im Forum um Hilfe gebeten habe) nicht gelungen mehere HTML Parts zu einem zusammenzusfassen und in einer JEditorPane darzustellen.

3. Ich selbst bin hier auch sehr auf eine Lösung interessiert, da das mal mein 1. Plan war an sowas heranzugehen und versuche auch gerne weiterzuhelfen, wobei das hier für mich noch "Neuland" ist.

4. Nun bitte ein Ende der Diskussion über mein gepostetes Programm und mehr Konzentration zum eigenlichen Thema.



mfg GUI-Programmer


----------



## Thief (3. Jan 2012)

GUI-Programmer hat gesagt.:


> @Thief:
> 
> 1. Der Thread ist nicht sehr alt, wenn dann vielleicht ein bisschen alt, aber egal.
> 
> 4. Nun bitte ein Ende der Diskussion über mein gepostetes Programm und mehr Konzentration zum eigenlichen Thema.



Naja, ist fast 2 Jahre alt. Aber ich sag ja schon nichts mehr.
Falls also jemand eine Lösung hat....


----------



## GUI-Programmer (3. Jan 2012)

@Thief: 





> Naja, ist fast 2 Jahre alt. Aber ich sag ja schon nichts mehr.
> Falls also jemand eine Lösung hat....



Sorry, sorry, sorry. Du hast ja recht! Habe es auf meinen Thread bezogen, nicht auf diesen hier!

06.03.2010, 09:57 würde ich auch als alt bezeichnen. Ob foobar überhaupt noch Interesse an diesem Thread hat? Schließlich hat er bisjetzt nicht darauf geantwortet. Trozdem, es interessiert ja nicht nur foobar.


----------

